# Ipod touch achat: le cable est il...



## kapik (20 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous!

Me voilà décidé à acheter le touch 8Go!

Mais je voudrais savoir si le câble fourni avec l'ipod ("Câble USB 2.0") peut se connecter au dock? ou faut il en acheter un autre?

Que pensez vous du dock apple? utile?

Que pensez vous de la garantie apple care? Je la prend maintenant ou plus tard?

D'avance merci pour votre aide!


----------



## fandipod (20 Septembre 2008)

Le cable qui est fourni dans la boite de l'ipod est le câble qui te sert à relier ton ipod à ton pc ou mac... Le dock est bien utile si tu as des enceintes et en plus tu peux recharger ton ipod en même temps!!! Pour ce qui est de l'Apple Care tu peux le prendre juste avant la fin de la garantie!!!!


----------



## DeepDark (20 Septembre 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> Pour ce qui est de l'Apple Care tu peux le prendre juste avant la fin de la garantie!!!!



C'est à dire pas plus d'un an après l'achat de ton iPod


----------



## kapik (20 Septembre 2008)

> Le cable qui est fourni dans la boite de l'ipod est le câble qui te sert à relier ton ipod à ton pc ou mac... Le dock est bien utile si tu as des enceintes et en plus tu peux recharger ton ipod en même temps!!!



Tu me répond pas là  hihi
Le câble fourni (ipod <-> pc) est il compatible avec le câble : dock<->pc ?
C'est peut être le même je sais pas! Ils sont toujours prêt à faire du fric alors autant c'est pas le même!

Pour Apple care ok. J'attend alors comme ça si jamais ya un soucis avant 1an ca ira...


et pour le dock: pensez vous qu'il est utile si c'est juste pour la connection au pc ? (et vi pas encore un mac !  )


----------



## Bennn (20 Septembre 2008)

le câble dock/pc est le même que le câble iPod/pc


----------



## fandipod (21 Septembre 2008)

Non le cable qui relie le dock à ton ipod a une prise firewall et non pas USB donc le cable dock/ipod n'est pas le même que le câble ipod/pc....


----------



## kapik (21 Septembre 2008)

Bin alors faudrait vous mettre d'accord mdr ! 

Made in apple.fr :


> Voici quelques-unes des possibilités que vous offre la station d'accueil Universal Dock :
>  Connectez le Dock à votre ordinateur à l'aide du câble fourni avec votre iPod, puis placez ce dernier sur le Dock pour le synchroniser et charger la batterie. Terminées les contorsions pour brancher le câble sur le panneau arrière de l'ordinateur.



Donc le cable usb fourni avec l'ipod fonctionne avec le dock...
La fiche male du dock et celle du cable sont donc surement les meme...


----------



## fandipod (21 Septembre 2008)

D'accord mais moi enfaite j'ai le vieux dock... Donc enfaite la prise est une firewall.


----------



## kapik (21 Septembre 2008)

hihi merci 

et fandipod tu pense quoi du *jailbreak* ? (c'est po si c'est le bon terme :$ )

Mieux vaut attendre un peux ? genre que la garanti soit fini avant de le faire?
ou ca crin rien ? (pour ipod touch 2G)


----------



## ficelle (21 Septembre 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> D'accord mais moi enfaite j'ai le vieux dock... Donc enfaite la prise est une firewall.



une prise firewall.... c'est nouveau ?


----------



## fandipod (21 Septembre 2008)

Mon dock date de 2003. Le jailbreak annule la garantie donc tu fais ce que tu veux moi jue te le conseil pas parce qu'Apple voit tous....


----------



## kapik (21 Septembre 2008)

Achat effectué ! ipod touch 

Je vous dirai mes premières impressions!
hihi vivement !


----------



## ficelle (21 Septembre 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> Mon dock date de 2003



pour firewall, je te vannais un peu car tu confonds avec firewire


----------



## fandipod (22 Septembre 2008)

Ah ok lol.. Pas fait attention


----------

